
Show HN: Free Engineer Jobsearch Video Course - nezaj
https://course.jobsearch.dev/01_introductions/01_course_intro.html
======
nezaj
OP here. Hello all, given the recent layoffs felt like it was worth sharing
this resource.

My friends and I produced a free online video course for job searching and
interviewing. We hope you will find this useful.

For what it's worth, I was part of a layoff several years ago. It was a weird
thing to go through, but looking back I can certainly say things turned out
for the better. If there's any way I can help or if you want to talk please
feel free to reach out. Email in profile

